
Senior Engineer Jobsearch: Land your dream offer in 100 days [pdf] - stopachka
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https://github.com/nezaj/jobsearch-content/raw/master/build/book/job_search.pdf
======
3xblah
Direct link for those who do not want to use Google Javascript:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/nezaj/jobsearch-
content/ma...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/nezaj/jobsearch-
content/master/build/book/job_search.pdf)

------
AndrewSB
super underrated guide, it opened my eyes on how to communicate leveling in
the interview & what's important when talking to recruiters.

can't believe they're putting it out for free

------
nezaj
Co-creator here! This is the compiled transcript + additional resources from
our free online course jobsearch.dev — happy to answer questions and hope
y’all enjoy!

~~~
atak1
Thanks for creating this nezaj! Would you happen to have a similar guide set
up for EM's and upwards? I feel it would be valuable and insightful given that
there aren't as many guides for EM job searches (yet).

~~~
nezaj
Great question! We’re both ICs so can’t offer much insights here. Shared this
with one of our favorite EMs though as an idea :)

